# NOS and GTR insurance... is there anybody out there?



## Talski (Apr 7, 2010)

hi all,

I've been ring around trying to find someone prepared to insure my R34 GTR with the shiny new NOS install just put in at MGT Racing.

No joy....

Explained that I won't be using it on the road, only on track. 

No good:

"you can put the bottle back anytime you want. If the plumbing is there, NOS can be used at any time by putting back the bottle. If you remove the bottle and don't declare the NOS, then in the event of an accident / claim, if the plumbing is seen in the car, insurance will be void"

Fair point I suppose. 

Tried Adrian Flux: Yes they will insure, but looking at £2090 a year. Can't afford that plus my daily driver insurance too...

Tried Greenlight: not interested
Tried Sky: not interested
Tried Keith Michaels: not interested
Tried Swinton: not interested
Tried Footman James: not interested

Waiting on a call back from CCI. Not holding up much hope though.

Unless anyone can suggest anyone else who insures cars with NOS, it looks like the nice shiny new NOS kit Garth installed is gonna be ripped out and put up for sale :-(

Any help / suggestions would be welcome guys (desperate now, insurance finishes next Wednesday)..


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Why NOS?


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

CCI will be your best bet, I had no problems insuring my supra with them and that had nitrous.


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

To be fair tal why do you want NOS? it sounds a headache to me.. expensive, more maintenance etc etc 
Cars run Decent 9 quarters without it, and thats very quick, with a decent turbo you should be getting that way on with your spec without it..

Rich


----------



## Talski (Apr 7, 2010)

Jamie,

Thanks, tried CCI earlier. To be fair they managed to beat Adrian Flux's quote by a substantial amount - 

£2400 - £1357

Paceward also managed to quote, all mods declared plus NOS - 

£1200!

Rich,

Mate, to be honest the main reason for the NOS was to aid spool up on the big turbo (which as you know, turned out to be the Borg EFR9180, and didn't need help with spool......)

If I end up selling that turbo your way, and buying a bigger PE turbo, I'm probably gonna want the NOS again (this time the need for spool up assistance 'will' be justified). 

Just seems a shame to have to rip it all out having just had everything put in!


----------



## Talski (Apr 7, 2010)

Trev said:


> Why NOS?


Trev,

The difference the NOS makes:

3000 RPM: 240lbs of torque
4000 RPM: 550lbs of torque
4500 RPM: 810lbs of torque


----------

